# How Far Upstream?



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

On either Tuesday or Wednesday I plan on making the 3 hour treck up to the Chagrin or Rocky to fish for some steelhead. I figured that the fish have travelled fairly far with the high rivers we've had last week, but as a steel noobie, I'm stuck wondering how far is "too far" upstream to be fishing?


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well I was thinkin about hitting the chagrin as well and figured they had to have come almost to the damn. There are some nice deep holes where I go off 87,,,,will let you know if I get one today


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

At Rocky River Fish can make it all the way to Berea Falls. My dad caught one over there once. Was fishing by lagoon dam yesterday. There's fish in there. Did not see any trying to jump the dam though. And lots of people out considering the weather. I gotta find a more secluded productive spot! Lol


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Hardworker,

What dam are you taking about on the chagrin?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Daniel park and gates mills dam are gone none after that till chargin falls dam. River had good color on Saturday.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Got a friend who fishes the chagrin regularly...they have definitely made it as far as gates mills just don't know in what numbers.


----------



## toppers44 (Feb 6, 2015)

Gates mills dam has been gone for a few years now


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

He didn't say that damn he just said Gates Mills


----------

